# 1995 Lumina A/C compressor



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

1995 Lumina A/C compressor removal, looking for someone who has actually done one. No links to youtube please, have been through those and none of them are actually a Lumina. None have the 3800 V6. I have a Haynes manual, and it is wrong. I cannot figure out exactly how to get to it. And I am not a novice mechanic, I was a Toyota Certified one at one time.
And on the Lumina you cannot pull the clutch in place, not enough room. So I just need to know exactly what to take off to get to the compressor. You can barely see it from above and you cannot even touch it from below.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

95 Lumina has either 3.4 or 3.1. I figure that you have the 3.1 The 3.4 is a beast. So








*Remove or Disconnect*

1. Negative battery cable.
2. Air cleaner and duct assembly.
3. Recover refrigerant.
4. Coolant recovery reservoir.
5. Loosen serpentine belt at tensioner.
6. Raise vehicle and suitably support.
7. Right engine splash shield.
8. Compressor clutch and switch wires.
9. Compressor hose assembly at compressor.
10. Two rear bracket bolts.
11. Two front bracket bolts.
12. Compressor.
13. Compressor bracket, if necessary, by removing bracket-to-engine bolt(s).

*Install or Connect*

1. Bracket, if removed, and tighten bolts to specification.

*Tighten*
^ Bolts to 47 Nm (35 lb. ft.).

2. Compressor to bracket.
3. Front bracket bolts.

*Tighten*
^ Bolts to 49 Nm (36 lb. ft.).

4. Rear bracket bolt(s).

*Tighten*
^ Bolt(s) to 25 Nm (19 lb. ft.).

5. Compressor clutch and switch wires.
6. Compressor hose assembly to compressor using new sealing washers.

*Tighten*
^ Nut to 33 Nm (24 lb. ft.).

7. Right engine splash shield.
8. Lower vehicle.
9. Radiator overflow reservoir.
10. Serpentine belt.
11. Evacuate, charge and leak check system.
12. Negative battery cable.

*Tighten*
^ Bolt to 15 Nm (11 lb. ft.).

13. Air cleaner and duct assembly.

*Tighten*
^ Bolt to 5 Nm (44 lb. in.).:vs_cool:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrong instructions. To start with, there is no splash shield on that side. And the compressor has three ears and three bolts. Wrong diagram. Air cleaner and duct is on the opposite of the compressor, not above it. That is why I wanted someone who had actually removed one, not internet instructions.
Coil pack is directly above the compressor.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

According to the owner's manual, only the 3.1 and 3800 were available in 1995. Mine is a 3800. The 3.1 had an air cleaner, the 3800 has an air inductor.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This was copied straight from alldata. Is this the right year? 98 was the first year they put the 3.8 engine in the Lumina According to Alldata. This should be the same.








*Remove or Disconnect*

1. Recover refrigerant. 
2. Engine mount strut bracket right side. 
3. Electric cooling fan right side. 
4. Accessory drive belt. 
5. Raise and suitably support vehicle. 
6. Right side engine splash shield. 
7. Electrical connector from the compressor.
8. Compressor condenser hose assembly from the rear of the compressor.
9. Rear compressor mounting bracket.
10. Compressor mounting nuts.
11. Compressor.
12. Bracket with mounting bolts (if necessary).

*Install or Connect*

1. Bracket with mounting bolts (if removed).

*Tighten*
^ Upper Bolt to *50 N.m (36 lb. ft.)*.
^ Lower Bolt to *80 N.m (59 lb. ft.)*.

2. Compressor.
3. Compressor mounting nuts.

*Tighten*
^ Nuts to *100 N.m (74 lb. ft.)*.

4. Rear compressor mounting bracket and bolts.

*Tighten*
^ Bolts to *31 N.m (23 lb. ft.)*.

5. Compressor condenser hose assembly to compressor with mounting nut. Using new sealing washers.

*Tighten*
^ Nut to *33 N.m (24 lb. ft.)*.

6. Compressor electrical connector.
7. Right engine splash shield. 
8. Lower vehicle. 
9. Accessory drive belt. 
10. Electric cooling fan right side. 
11. Engine mount strut bracket right side. 
12. Evacuate, recharge, and leak test system.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> This was copied straight from alldata. :vs_cool:


Well it is wrong, so was the Haynes manual. It is a 1995 Lumina. It is not unusual to find wrong info even from the manufacturer. On my old work Van, Ford said there was no 302 in 1985, but mine has one and my in-laws bought it new.


That is why I am looking for someone who has actually changed one.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The 98 Lumina and the 95 pertty much are the same 3.8 K engine code. I went to NAPA and no 3.8 ain't that crazy? Anyway the 3.8 diagram is the second one down. I remember it either comes out the wheel well or under the car. Car has to be in the air.:vs_cool:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I know, it doesn't make sense. There is no right side splash shield and removing the cooling fan does not do anything. It is between the radiator and the grill. It would not allow access at all, unless maybe if I removed the radiator. The lines cover the whole bottom side of the compressor and no way to access the bolt holding them on.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder if someone changed engines somewhere down the line, but I have the original owner's manual and it says 3.1 or 3800 only. And this is a 3800.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If I can't figure it out, I will just have it done next month when I have the money. I have another vehicle I can drive. I am just afraid it will freeze and break the belt. The motor mount must be pulled to change the belt.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

You need to find instructions for a lumina van. There was also a lumina car that those instructions are for. I couldn't find a link for vans


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

cjm94 said:


> You need to find instructions for a lumina van. There was also a lumina car that those instructions are for. I couldn't find a link for vans


The engine and transmission are identical.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Rusty, write down VIN and call dealer. They will tell you what engine is supposed to be there. Then you can go to say a library and find Chilton for that particular car/engine. At least, you will know you have original engine or not. If not, you can identify it by engine numbers. You know that, no doubt. It starts sounding like you have some odd engine.car combo. Maybe even engine pieced together. People do stuff, you know.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The owner's manual says they had two engines that year. The only one with a air inductor was the 3800., The other had an air cleaner. The manual has pictures to show which is which.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Got a little carried away with the attached button...but this is from Mitchell r&r procedure
Pays about an hour


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, as the last resort, try this

http://workshop-manuals.com/chevrolet/

Has very annoying pop up donation request every 3 pages, but it's a shop manual. The only 3.8L I saw there was for 94 Lumina. Close to your year, I mean.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

The manual I just posted is for a 95 lumina apv with a 3.8


----------

